# getting into powerlifting



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

im 19, 5'10 and just over 12 and a half stone. what sort of lifts should i be doing on bench squat and deadlift to join an ametaur powerlifting club. i dont want to go and be bottom everytime so would rather start later and get my lifts up to scratch.

at moment personal bests are

bench 90kg x 5 ( could do more was after fair few sets)

deadlift 140 kg x 3

squat 140 kg x 2


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

British qualifying total for a junior in BDFPA is 440KG at 82.5KG.

That means the VERY BEST people in divisions would be making that.

My advice would be to get yourself involved, it doesn't matter what you are lifting. Everyone starts somewhere. Why wait for years, you will probably never feel ready. Dip your feet in the water, you will find it a very supportive sport.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Check out the records and results on these site for a bit of an outline.

http://www.welshpowerlifting.com/

http://www.gbpf.org.uk/

http://www.britishpowerliftingorganisation.com/

http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/

http://www.powerliftinguk.com/content.php?113-British-Powerlifting-Congress


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry my mistake you would be in T3 cateogry until you are 20. Total there is 395 @ 82.5KG.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

cheers guys something i would definitley like to give a go this year just dnt like going and getting shown up too competative


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

You won't get shown up mate. Powerlifting is not like that. Everyone will give you respect for putting yourself out there and putting your best in. I understand your reticence but getting involved will spur you on. Good luck.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ill have to have a look for a local club never heard of anybody doing it or anything best have a google


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

as Niall says mate dont wait jump in... I prevarecated for years and just recently a mate talked me into doing my first meet this sept... so looking forward to it... plus it really drives your training...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

think ill have an ask about in gym this week somebody bound to be into it there


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

You thinking of doing equip or unequip?? you don't just have to compete instantly, you train first like boxing they don't just throw you in the ring.

The biggest thing is nailing your form, no using it being able to bench 140kg 2 two inches above your chest you've gotta hold it till they're happy and say press or getting below parallel.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

kingdale said:



> ill have to have a look for a local club never heard of anybody doing it or anything best have a google


Your in leeds. Get yourself to Andy Bolton's gym. End of


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

To OP Im 21 and im gonna try and hit 440kg total in the 82.5s. As you're 19 you can go for 395kg. So for you that might be bench 100kg, squat 140kg, deadlift 155kg. And you've hit it. Then you'll have loads of time to prepare for the brits! PS this is in a tested Fed though...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

what gym is andy boltons gym? yeah ill probs need some help on my form and lifting im guessing


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

and how long do you have to be clean to compete in tested federation?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

kingdale said:


> and how long do you have to be clean to compete in tested federation?


long enough its not detectable :wink:


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

I think they say 10 years in the BDFPA. Obviously this would apply if you had been caught out before, you would have to wait 10 years to compete.

Greyphantom is right. If it isn't detected or you aren't tested then you are fine. If you aren't natural competing in a natty comp is cheating though. Not a good thing to do morally in my opinion. If you aren't natural compete untested and on an even platform.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

yea id go for untested i wouldnt feel as if i had earnt anything competing against unatural. also plan on using aas over next couple years so natty wouldnt be federation for me


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

was in gym doing my squats today and some people who compete at powerlifting approached me asked what my max lifts were and my weight and said i should train with them and my lifts pretty decent and shudnt be far off competing. pretty lucky day after i posted this so going to give that a go i think


----------

